# Are you only a Lowrider if you have Hydraulics?



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

After Watching "The Art of Lowriding" I saw this GORGEOUS '56 Bel Air Convertible, BUT it has airbags. The guy says that he went with airbags so he can ride low and if he wants to sell it, he doesn't have to worry about changing the suspension over $$$.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65-8-i1_KPE

The Grand National Roadster Show (One of the Longest Running Car Show in The World) has finally opened a new category for Lowriders. 

CUSTOM CLASS:
20. LOWRIDER CUSTOM
Must have hydraulics/airbags, front and rear. (May be broken down, if needed, to Early, Custom, Late, Contemporary, Current. Also Conservative, Mild, Semi, Full, or Radical).


8. ROD LOWRIDER (1935-Earlier)
1935 thru 1948. Must have hydraulics/airbags front and rear. (May be broken down to Conservative, Mild, Semi, Full or Radical). All types of Custom Rod Vehicles: sedans, coupes, pickups, panels, sedan deliveries, and convertibles.

So my question is: 
Would you consider this a "Real" Lowrider since it doesn't have traditional Gate setup ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not this shit agaiiiiin


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

if it aint a 63 or 64 impala with 13's and 16 switches, it aint a lowrider


/topic


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

why not ..it has adjustable suspension...if it had juice it would probably only have 4 batteries anyway..


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if it aint a 63 or 64 impala with 13's and 16 switches, it aint a lowrider
> 
> 
> /topic


:rofl: WOW, I haven't heard "16 Switches" for a while


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

red chev said:


> why not ..it has adjustable suspension...if it had juice it would probably only have 4 batteries anyway..


:nono: Range Rovers have adjustable suspension/ride height at the flick of a switch









BTW-4 BATTERIES STILL CAN BE 48 VOLTS :buttkick:


Is "Adjustable Suspension" what Car Club Rules Say Nowadays?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Adjustable suspension...:nono: Range Rovers have adjustable suspension at the flick of a switch
> 
> Is "Adjustable Suspension" Car Club Rules Say Nowadays?


so do citroens and they had it long before lowrider was even a word


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> so do citroens and they had it long before lowrider was even a word


Very "Euro" of you to say so...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Just my opinion but Lowriders when they started had sand bags no juice no air to me a lowrider just has to sit low and have tru spokes wires or premes


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just my opinion but Lowriders when they started had sand bags no juice no air to me a lowrider just has to sit low and have tru spokes wires or premes


:thumbsup: true


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

In the old LRMs many feature cars where only lowered, or had lifts in the front or in the back only. 
I also remember a feat. on the Imperials that said that not all their cars were lifted, so if back then they allowed lowered cars w/out juice into big clubs, i dont see all the fuss about air not being proper for lowriders, or 2 or 4 switches being weak for that same reason. 
This said, this topic sucks. 8) ahhaha


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 @ Dogbonekustoms my point exactly!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Too many polotics who cares what someone else THINKS!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> In the old LRMs many feature cars where only lowered, or had lifts in the front or in the back only.
> I also remember a feat. on the Imperials that said that not all their cars were lifted, so if back then they allowed lowered cars w/out juice into big clubs, i dont see all the fuss about air not being proper for lowriders, or 2 or 4 switches being weak for that same reason.


Very True, but how long ago was that? Lowriding has evolved and changed with better technology. If you open up a trunk these days and somebody has sandbags in the back you would seriously laugh at them...that's like buying a modern car with a carburetor :scrutinize: What is the difference between a "Hot Rod" and "Lowrider" then ? If you separate the two, then traditionally hydraulics and airbags would NOT be categorized in the same class. I guess they should say "Mexicans register here as Lowriders" bc putting airbags and hydraulics in the same "Lowrider" Category is stupid in my opinion!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

first off a cut car is not worth shit,its only worth what the next guy who likes the car will pay...not the general public which is why the owner of the 56 chose not to juice....my cousins 58 impala vert is not juiced and flys a plaque from a well known worldwide carclub they cant say anything about it not being juiced or bagged and he doesnt care what they think cus when its time to sell 20-30 racks compared to 80 racks is a big difference..... and to top it off he has an old school pesco style setup hardlined worth about 12k without engraving or detail sitting in the garage,whoever buys the impala can have it and choose to install it,otherwise it sits on og campbells stock


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Too many politics who cares what someone else THINKS!


plain and simple :yes:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The Scientist said:


> Very True, but how long ago was that? Lowriding has evolved and changed with better technology. If you open up a trunk these days and somebody has sandbags in the back you would seriously laugh at them...that's like buying a modern car with a carburetor :scrutinize: What is the difference between a "Hot Rod" and "Lowrider" then ? If you separate the two, then traditionally hydraulics and airbags would NOT be categorized in the same class. I guess they should say "Mexicans register here as Lowriders" bc putting airbags and hydraulics in the same "Lowrider" is stupid!


I kno what youre saying, my comment wasnt meant at the gnrs rulebook above, but more at the lowrider world. Y'kno, ive seen quite a few full blown cars, w/ leafin, patterns, interior, wire e whitewalls etc..runnin on air rather than juice, n althou i hate puttin a brand on things i'd call it a lowrider. 
A hot rod with bags is deffo NOT a lowrider, just as much as a juiced 2012 charger on 20s, althou i`d like the charger 
I hope i made more sense now.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I kno what youre saying, my comment wasnt meant at the gnrs rulebook above, but more at the lowrider world. Y'kno, ive seen quite a few full blown cars, w/ leafin, patterns, interior, wire e whitewalls etc..runnin on air rather than juice, n althou i hate puttin a brand on things i'd call it a lowrider.
> A hot rod with bags is deffo NOT a lowrider, just as much as a juiced 2012 charger on 20s, althou i`d like the charger
> I hope i made more sense now.


LOWROD vs LOWRIDER:dunno: I guess the '56 should be classified as a "LowRod"...:nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

If air bags on a 56 with all the styles of Lowrider isnt consider a lowlow why is there a air suspension tread on this website:loco:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If air bags on a 56 with all the styles of Lowrider isnt consider a lowlow why is there a air suspension tread on this website


Styles of a Lowrider=







:roflmao:


STYLES OF WOMAN DOES NOT = A WOMAN


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Styles of a Lowrider=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be not working because you got WAAAAY to much time on your hand.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

BIG DIRTY said:


> You must be not working because you got WAAAAY to much time on your hand.


LOL, I did have a break!...Where are the pics of the Egyptians???:nicoderm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

The Scientist said:


> :nono: Range Rovers have adjustable suspension/ride height at the flick of a switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


invalid arguement because motor homes,heavy equip.,trailers etc all have adjustable suspension,shit even coilovers are adjustable so your arguement is crap and you need to watch more videos


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> invalid arguement because motor homes,heavy equip.,trailers etc all have adjustable suspension,shit even coilovers are adjustable so your arguement is crap and you need to watch more videos


Your spelling of "a-r-g-u-E-m-e-n-t" is crap. :thumbsdown: You not only didn't make any sense, but also reinforced my "adjustable" suspension not fitting into the Lowriding category that I pointed out to Red Chev.:twak:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont wanna start an argument here, but what cues does that Jag have that should even put it close to a low?

And what about the hundreds of bombs that run on bags or even static drops?
Im pretty sure LRM and StreetLow featured a few of those in the past decade.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wlb9y-4jwo


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

The Scientist said:


> Your spelling of "a-r-g-u-E-m-e-n-t" is crap. :thumbsdown: You not only didn't make any sense, but also reinforced my "adjustable" suspension not fitting into the Lowriding category that I pointed out to Red Chev.:twak:


Your not making any sense.. Theirs alot of top notch lowriders on bags..if this gets yur panties in a bunch u need to quit ridin and become a critic or somthin!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> Styles of a Lowrider=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn i see your point but thats a jag that comes with spokes not really a resemblance or lowlow you cant compare a 56 checy to a jag maybe overseas but not lil


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

not even overseas, we deff have wider spectrum of cars to which we give the treatment, and even there we kno some styles are only ours to understand.
But if i'd seen that 56 in a show coverage, or even down the road i would have thought nice lowlow, and i bet anybodyelse would, n its not like i change my mind if i kno its baggd


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess I lived and installed hydros during a time where bags were 1. For trucks (Truckin' Mag, etc) and commercial busses 2. were seen as a half-ass attempt to creating a genuine Lowrider

To me a Lowrider's EVOLVED into using Hydraulics from Pesco's-->Red's-->ProHopper-->CCE-->BlackMagic for all of the classic cars. I can see using air for cars with struts because installing Hydros onto a vehicle with struts is just hell and is more than likely going to be a FWD car anyway. 

All the people talk about not cutting a '56, but I'm sure the guy who has this car doesn't have a museum quality (Never had a speck of rust) COMPLETELY original car. Hell if it came down to it, the car is made of metal and you can easily patch up the holes you cut!:nicoderm: 

I guess to some people today Lowriding is just literally "riding low" with some wires like it was back in the days..:squint:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

68niou1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wlb9y-4jwo


:roflmao:funny ass shit


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

I Figured you were generally a lowrider if your main concern is to ride the car as low as possible. Sure some racers, Drifters, hot rodders lower their car, but that's generally not the main point, It's usually about speed, Handling for them. For the lowrider the whole concept has always been about getting your car to be lower, either via sandbags, heating the springs, or any other means. 

From what I've gather and what I've been told is the whole concept of Hydraulics was originally (and still) used to help keep the car street legal, pretty much the main reason.so in essence is wasn't built outta of a new standard for flash to measure ones worth as a lowrider, but to help keep our cars in our hands. Anybody saying your not a lowrider without hydraulics is fucking retarded because utilising a device that pretty much does the oppisite of a lowrider intention (To ride low, not high). I see them as nothing more as essential to keep your vehicle legal and pretty much turned into an extra toy to play with. As for Air-Bags same sorta deal. 


Scientist posted a picture talking about style of lowrider, but if you remember even back in its infancy lowriding was just lowering your car, Their was a time before everyone wanted the 63/64 Impala the fact we use classics today is because we enjoy the feel and look of those cars compared to the cars of today. They have more value in our eyes then the 2012 Piece of shit that goes to shit within 3 years.

Course that's just me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Courage said:


> I Figured you were generally a lowrider if your main concern is to ride the car as low as possible. Sure some racers, Drifters, hot rodders lower their car, but that's generally not the main point, It's usually about speed, Handling for them. For the lowrider the whole concept has always been about getting your car to be lower, either via sandbags, heating the springs, or any other means.
> 
> From what I've gather and what I've been told is the whole concept of Hydraulics was originally (and still) used to help keep the car street legal, pretty much the main reason.so in essence is wasn't built outta of a new standard for flash to measure ones worth as a lowrider, but to help keep our cars in our hands. Anybody saying your not a lowrider without hydraulics is fucking retarded because utilising a device that pretty much does the oppisite of a lowrider intention (To ride low, not high). I see them as nothing more as essential to keep your vehicle legal and pretty much turned into an extra toy to play with. As for Air-Bags same sorta deal.
> 
> ...


 there was a point in time were they didnt even fuck with 64 like nowadays. Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I dont wanna start an argument here, but what cues does that Jag have that should even put it close to a low?
> 
> And what about the hundreds of bombs that run on bags or even static drops?
> Im pretty sure LRM and StreetLow featured a few of those in the past decade.


lrm features a lot of stupid shit that ain't lowriders. 


just saying


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Courage said:


> I Figured you were generally a lowrider if your main concern is to ride the car as low as possible. Sure some racers, Drifters, hot rodders lower their car, but that's generally not the main point, It's usually about speed, Handling for them. For the lowrider the whole concept has always been about getting your car to be lower, either via sandbags, heating the springs, or any other means.
> 
> From what I've gather and what I've been told is the whole concept of Hydraulics was originally (and still) used to help keep the car street legal, pretty much the main reason.so in essence is wasn't built outta of a new standard for flash to measure ones worth as a lowrider, but to help keep our cars in our hands. Anybody saying your not a lowrider without hydraulics is fucking retarded because utilising a device that pretty much does the oppisite of a lowrider intention (To ride low, not high). I see them as nothing more as essential to keep your vehicle legal and pretty much turned into an extra toy to play with. As for Air-Bags same sorta deal.
> 
> ...


a lot of lowriders bottom out at around stock height :dunno:
lock up the front, drop the back, and nothing touches the ground. 

for mini truckers it really is about how low you can go


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

The Scientist said:


> :nono: Range Rovers have adjustable suspension/ride height at the flick of a switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most bagged cars done in a lowrider style sit wait for it



















































































































lower then cars with juice key word LOWER notice a similarity in terminology here LOW rider


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

The Scientist said:


> I guess I lived and installed hydros during a time where bags were 1. For trucks (Truckin' Mag, etc) and commercial busses 2. were seen as a half-ass attempt to creating a genuine Lowrider
> 
> To me a Lowrider's EVOLVED into using Hydraulics from Pesco's-->Red's-->ProHopper-->CCE-->BlackMagic for all of the classic cars. I can see using air for cars with struts because installing Hydros onto a vehicle with struts is just hell and is more than likely going to be a FWD car anyway.
> 
> ...



here ya go man 









http://www.fancyflours.com/images/4200RCNC1.jpg


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

The Scientist said:


> LOWROD vs LOWRIDER:dunno: I guess the '56 should be classified as a "LowRod"...:nicoderm:


think of this regardless of bags or dros. same car sitting on boyds = lowrod

samer car sittin on 72spoke Ds with 5.20s = Lowrider

no?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BAGS ARE FOR ****,BAM IT'S BEEN DROPPED AND SAID :drama:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

slo said:


> think of this regardless of bags or dros. same car sitting on boyds = lowrod
> 
> samer car sittin on 72spoke Ds with 5.20s = Lowrider
> 
> no?


Very True...But what happens if you have factory spokes?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HE NEVER SAID HE WANTED TO SALE IT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

The Scientist said:


> Very True...But what happens if you have factory spokes?


neither, im thinking original


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Very True...But what happens if you have factory spokes?


Custom


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

slo said:


> neither, im thinking original


What do mean original? :dunno: These exact rims were an option from the factory.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

The Scientist said:


> What do mean original? :dunno: These exact rims were an option from the factory.


Right. So factory orginal. Or stock. Non modified. Right? Just like the jag. Has spokes but not a low. Since they are not aftermarket lowrider type wheels.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

The Scientist said:


> Very True...But what happens if you have factory spokes?



Factory was always acceptable, it really just depends if it's a original after market offered around the same time as your car. Hence why lot of lowriders hate big wheels on lolos because they aren't stock nor were they original after market.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so im working on a mazda pu thats bagged with 13" and ww,so what would u connector that,a lowrider or a mini truck?


----------



## carlito double (Jun 26, 2012)

if the front hydro hose busted in the front is it still safe to cruz the wip can somebody let me know thanks


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

carlito double said:


> if the front hydro hose busted in the front is it still safe to cruz the wip can somebody let me know thanks


Just plug the line so it does not leak don't hit front switch all good. but I wouldn't cruz it with out my switches.:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito double (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks lol im maad choked it happin ..dont even feel like riding till its fixed


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

carlito double said:


> thanks lol im maad choked it happin ..dont even feel like riding till its fixed


Any time homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

slangin cardboard said:


> Ok so im working on a mazda pu thats bagged with 13" and ww,so what would u connector that,a lowrider or a mini truck?


i say both you can go to lowrider shows and truck shows win win in my opinion post pics of truck


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Skylarks were the top wheels to have up until Trus made an appearence, and even after that, so factory wires are deff a lowrider thing.
And a lowrider IS a custom.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Skylarks were the top wheels to have up until Trus made an appearence, and even after that, so factory wires are deff a lowrider thing.
> And a lowrider IS a watered down custom.


fixed


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i say both you can go to lowrider shows and truck shows win win in my opinion post pics of truck


Still got alot to do . I get alot of talk from both sides,and a lot of hating from some lowrider guy's lol.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

cant see much from those pics but i like minis so thumbs up anyway 
Now, are those compressors under the seat?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

No every things going in the bed,tank and compresser


----------

